
The complexity of modern pop music - forkLding
https://qz.com/1035049/the-mozart-like-complexity-of-carly-rae-jepsens-biggest-hits/
======
DrScump
There was an excellent program aired on PBS in the USA featuring a technical
analysis and historical context of the songs the Beatles recorded during the
"Sergeant Pepper" sessions:

[http://www.pbs.org/program/sgt-peppers-musical-
revolution/](http://www.pbs.org/program/sgt-peppers-musical-revolution/)

